# Our rescued Columbian Black & White Tegu-help



## Angel53 (Mar 29, 2009)

We rescued a bearded dragon and a tegu last Sunday. We live near Vancouver, and a friend who works at our local pet shop told my husband about these reptiles. So he went over with our son & they brought them both home. Angel will be our 5th dragon, and they're all rescues. Serena, a Columbian Tegu, we're not so familiar with. We've checked all the chat sheets we could find, we're still having trouble finding stuff she can eat. She seems tame, but we can't put food in her tank unless she's still in her hide. We took out the old substrate, it stunk and put her on alder shavings. She really enjoys that, jumped right into it after my husband got the old substrate out. He just gently lifted her from side to side, and seeing as we'd only had her a day, he was surprised.

So I'd appreciate a response from anyone with a Columbian tegu: are they carnivorous or omniverous. We've been feeding her defrosted pinkies and a scrambled egg. She's eaten everything we've offered. We have a large water dish that she drinks out of and sometimes takes a dip. We've only had her a week, she seems healthy, just wanted to know if anyone had any more knowledge that they'd be willing to share. :-D :-D 

Thanks in advance
Deborah & Roger and our zoo.

I haven't figured out how to post pics, I'll send some soon. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you joined us. Here is some information that can help you:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- l -->


----------



## bella60407 (Mar 29, 2009)

I too just got my first tegu recently hes 3 mo old. I was told to put part of an old shirt of mine in tank with him and he loves it he climbs up on it and falls asleep when i take him out he falls asleep on my chest. I think this is great idea. Sounds like u got lucky too with the tameness of your columbian but everyone keeps telling me to just keep holding him everyday and i have hes so awesome. Just wanted to say congrats and try to help even though i am not anywhere close to being a source for questions. i think u came to a good place though. I rescued a plated lizard this week myself and i know how u feel, mine just puked all of his food up that he ate friday im a little worried now so i need to find someone to help me to.
well good luck,
Deb


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 30, 2009)

I've heard of people who have Colombians that eat fruit, but mine is a pretty strict carnivore. She eats rodents twice weekly, scrambled eggs once or twice monthly, ground turkey, organ meats (livers, gizzards, hearts), fish, insects, and pieces of chicken or beef.

Colombians are just a bit more jumpy and seem to require more consistent handling. I used the T-shirt technique when I first got her years ago and just kept handling her. I pick her up from underneath and find that long sleeved shirts can help with the claws! She likes to climb up my arms and is quite scratchy.


----------

